

Hi HN: Live screencasting solution - elboheme

What cost-effective tools would you use to broadcast your screen in real-time to paying viewers and a (configurable) delayed transmission to non-paying viewers?
======
ScottWhigham
This is the 3rd time you've asked this, right? Well, when I originally asked
you the question, "What is cost effective to you in terms of dollars?" and you
answered back, "the minimum amount to get this functional." I didn't reply
because I asked a specific question and you gave a general answer.

If you are interested in an answer, provide a specific response.

~~~
elboheme
Hi Scott. Thank you for taking the time to comment on my question. Yes, this
is my third time asking this same question but only because I thought
different submission times would make a difference in the number of responses
I got.

Anyway, I didn't give you a specific response because I didn't want to limit
possible solutions based on a price ceiling. If the solution costs X, whatever
X may be, then an assessment of whether X is worth paying to create this
solution would be in order.

I genuinely hope you don't take this as a runaround to your specific question
- it's as specific of a response I can offer you with the limited knowledge
that I have of the solution costs.

